# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Παπαγαλότοποι ο Ανέστης....!!

## Anestisko

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## Anestisko

Για τρελα ματς......

----------


## Ρία

γκοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολλλλλλλ  λλλλλλλλλλ!!! πολύ όμορφα!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μου αρεσει πολυ! Εχεις φαντασια Ανεστη χεχεχε

Μονο μην βαζεις αυτα τα στικς διοτι περιεχουν ζαχαρη και ευνοει την αναπτυξη μυκητων στα πουλια, στο εχουμε ξαναπει και το ξαναλεμε για το καλο των πουλιων σου! Βαλε τσαμπι κεχρι.. μπορεις να φυτεψεις κιολας, εχω βαλει δυο γλαστρακια με κεχρι στο μπαλκονι κι εχουν φυτρωσει..

----------


## Ρία

απο το πληκτρολόγιο μ το πήρες νίκο!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραίο Ανέστη!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Anestisko

παρεπιπτωντος ψαχνω να βρω κεχρι αλλα ακομα δεν βρηκα.......που μπορω να βρω????

----------


## cute

ουάου πολύ καλό Ανέστη...μπραβο σου!!!

----------


## maria ps

πως το φυτεύετε το κεχρί παιδιά? από τα σποράκια στο τσαμπί? και πως αναπτύσσεται το φυτό?

----------


## lagreco69

Ανεστη πραγματικα πολυ ομορφη η κατασκευη σου και πρωτοτυπη!! αυτα ομως τα στικς τι δουλεια εχουν στην διατροφη των μικρων σου??? βαλε τους κεχρι Σενεγαλης εαν θελεις, τα στικς κανουν κακο στα μικρα σου φιλε μου. το κεχρι Σενεγαλης η Millet ξενικα θα το βρεις σε καταστηματα που εχουν ειδη με βιολογικα προιοντα η σε επιλεγμενα pet shops.

----------


## moustakias

Φοβερή η κατασκευή.
Μπράβο φίλε μου

----------

